# Viera Link not working??



## Vivatriumph

Hi all. Had a Panasonic Blu ray player BD45 which worked perfectly. Brought a BD75 for internet access and the Viera link isn't working. Just says check settings. Checked all and seems ok. Any ideas??


----------



## Jungle Jack

Vivatriumph said:


> Hi all. Had a Panasonic Blu ray player BD45 which worked perfectly. Brought a BD75 for internet access and the Viera link isn't working. Just says check settings. Checked all and seems ok. Any ideas??


Hello,
It seems to be an issue with your Router or less likely your Modem. I would power cycle your Router and hopefully that will help.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery

First, I concur with the previous suggestion...reset your router. 

If you also have a Panasonic TV you may need to change some of its settings, too. Viera link allows the Blu Ray player and Panny TV to "talk" to each other, and sometimes they interfere with each other...depending on each component's settings.

If you still need more help, please list the model of your TV (assuming it's also a Panasonic) and I may be able to offer more assistance.


----------



## Vivatriumph

Thankyou for replies. It's not router as Internet works fine? TV model Panasonic TX-P50S21B


----------



## wgmontgomery

Vivatriumph said:


> Thankyou for replies. It's not router as Internet works fine? TV model Panasonic TX-P50S21B


It still could be the router. I'll try to keep this simple as there are a lot of confusing terms that could be used to explain this. When you installed your new player, your router still has the information from your old player in its memory. The internet would still be fine as you didn't change your PC. Easy answer-reset your modem and router (you can unplug them for a few seconds or look for a button on the back) and see if that works.

More technical answer- when you installed the new player your router kept the IP address for the old player. The new player can not use that IP address as it isn't the same player and its personal information does not match the old player's info. The internet should still work as you did not install a new PC. 
Every piece of equipment that goes on the internet has its own personal ID. That ID is paired with an IP address and allows it to access the internet. When you change a piece of equipment you need to reset the router (and possibly the modem) so that it (the router) can get the new equipment's personal information, assign an IP address to it and then let it onto the internet.

It is a bit more involved than this, but try resetting everything. 99% of the time that will fix your problem. If it doesn't let me know. Good luck!


----------



## wgmontgomery

One thing just occurred to me-which part of Viera link isn't working? Is it (for example) no access to Netflix and Vudu, or is the player not turning on/off by itself? Panasonic uses the term "Viera" for a couple of things.


----------



## Vivatriumph

Hi thankyou again. Old Blu ray could access Internet, that's why I got the BD75. It's the Viera link that isn't working  just says starting up :-(


----------



## Vivatriumph

Me again just saw other thread lol. Viera isn't switching Blu Ray on. Tried all sorts but to no avail. Really frustrating lol


----------



## wgmontgomery

Your tv has settings for the link; check those. I gotta run for a bit but will check back later. Feel free to PM me; we'll get this fixed.


----------



## Vivatriumph

Thankyou so much!! Checked tv. When get home going to plug BD45 back in and check settings


----------



## RTS100x5

test w different network cable :bigsmile:


----------



## joyandjerry

:wave: In case the OP doesn't see this post, I also PM'd you. I joined this forum b/c I had the same problem with the BD75, and wanted to help. I've received a lot of help in other forums and used some of the ref material here, so I wanted to "pay it forward". 

The quick answer is that the BD75 player does not support all Viera link functions. :crying: Our Panny TCP50S30 is only a few weeks old, as is the BD75. Connections are fine; BD play well. When I pushed the Viera link on the remote, I got the same "Wait a moment" then "Check connections, etc." messages. I even tied unplugging the TV, turning on the DVD player, then plugging the TV back in so they could "meet" each other. No luck. In the manual for the TV, a list was given of the different Viera link functions, for HDAVI 1 through 5. So, in small print in the Blu-ray player manual (bottom of page 20 in mine- idk if you have the same one), the BD75 is HDAVI 1. The Viera link only extends to automatically switching the input when you turn the player on, and turning on the TV automatically. You still have to use the remote with the BD75 (or a universal) to control the player. At least now I realize my TV and player are fine. :T

Therefore, the Viera link on the TV remote is essentially useless for this player, but would work for players that have a higher HDAVI function. Even with my limited knowledge, it seems as if the message when you push the Viera link on the remote should read something like "Not supported by your equipment" to avoid the confusion of having you think the connections are faulty. 

I sincerely hope this helps; these things can be so frustrating. I had eight years of college (medicine), and I can't imagine how Panny expects us to sort this based on their on screen messages. :unbelievable: When all else fails, read the instructions!! 

Incidentally, my husband and I just love, Love, LOVE any British mysteries, and are constantly seeking out the ones that were not shown here. Intelligent entertainment at its best!


----------



## wgmontgomery

Re: Viera link, they may not be compatible; it could also be the HMDI cable. There are different "grades" such as 1.2, 1.3b, etc. I *believe *that 1.3 (and higher) supports interaction between the player and TV. It's possible that you need to upgrade your HDMI cable; try www.monoprice.com

AS for British mysteries, check out Netflix. They have tons!! MI-5 (aka "Spooks" in the UK) is great.


----------



## joyandjerry

Thanks for the tip, Gary. We loved MI-5. I actually got my cables from monoprice. The BD75 needs 1.4 or higher.

For the OP, I hope I was clear that this unit _does_ support Viera link, but that link is limited to turning on the TV and setting it to the right input when you turn on the player. Changing the cable wouldn't make a difference b/c the unit doesn't possess a high enough HDAVI function to be able to use the TV remote with the player. The are different "degrees" of Viera link; certain players support more function than others.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Agreed on Spooks. I was more fond of the Matthew Macfadyen era Episodes, but I quite like the entire Series.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery

Agreed on Matthew Macfadyen, but that's what's so great about the show. There's no promise that any character will actually survive/return. (Bit off point I know)


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I honestly enjoy the show more than 24 which I felt often went to PC. I did love the first 2 Seasons of 24 however. Especially Season 2. However, Spooks remains quite good. It is awesome that it is available for Netflix Streaming as BBC DVD's are far more expensive the US Studio TV on DVD/BD Releases.
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery

Is it just me or are the UK shows just _better_? Top Gear UK is great; Top Gear USA...not so much. I REALLY enjoy the UK shows as we get to see/hear how the US is viewed by the rest of the world. It's an eye opener.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I have watched Top Gear for around a decade and it is fantastic. What Clarkson and his Producing Partner did around 2000 when they revamped it from what was a staid Program similar to Motorweek to what it is now is amazing. Clarkson was on the original iteration of Top Gear as well. However, Clarkson, Hammond, and May are simply amazing together.

The UK and US Versions just cannot compare. The Production Values are simply off the charts on the real one. It is one of the most watched Programs in the World, yet hardly any Americans know about Top Gear. It truly baffles me. I remember how depressed I was when Discovery stopped airing the UK TG and there was a fairly large gap before BBC UK started airing it. Now, if they only started Airing it day and date like BBC America does now with Doctor Who...

I also thought Luther was fantastic and am glad Idris Elba is coming back for new Episodes. Eastenders is pretty good too and Spaced is one of my all time faves. I do not think Spaced was on the Beeb though.
I do not think UK Shows have gotten that much better so much as thanks to the Internet and BBC America, Americans are being exposed to far more of it. I wish Jonathan Ross was still on BBC as well. And this is just scratching the surface.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery

I watch a lot of the BBC shows via Netflix; our local public broadcast has a few UK shows and carried Spooks (MI-5) for a while. Although Netflix access to UK programing is better than nothing, they are at* least *a season behind.

BTW-two actors from Spooks were on Top Gear as drivers of their low priced car...any guesses?


----------



## Jungle Jack

I know this. It was Rupert Perry Jones and Peter Firth. They appeared together. Or Adam Carter who came from MI-6 to replace Tom and Sir Harry Pearce who remained the Head throughout the Series.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery

Correct, but who posted the quickest time?? BTW-Peter Firth tell's a great story about Jenny Agutter, too.


----------



## Jungle Jack

I think it was Perry Jones, but am not positive. However, as you would think the younger fellow would have better Reflexes, etc, I would not be shocked if it was Peter Firth. With my logic being that you are asking who posted the fastest lap. As I am not a cheater, I will not go to Wikipedia or wherever to find out. I remember that they appeared together and I think it was raining.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Logan's Run is a classic. I have not seen that Movie in years. As I was born in the late 70's, the Movie was well before my time to have watched as a child. I did watch it years later actually spurred on by an obscure Movie called Free Enterprise that was a Science Fiction Geek/Romantic Comedy. Not a popular genre.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery

Peter Firth posted the faster lap time...99.9% sure anyway. As for Jenny A. whom I first saw in "An American Werewolf in London," Firth told a story of the two of them drinking one night. He asked her, "Can you think of one reason not to go up to my room right now?" 
Her response was, "I can think of many reasons."


----------



## wgmontgomery

Sorry that I took this way off topic; did you ever get your link working???? The last that I read you thought that perhaps the new player just didn't have the same features. :huh: Or did I misunderstand?


----------



## joyandjerry

:devil: I was the one that took us way off topic, as I mentioned our love of British mysteries, only b/c the OP lives in England. I did PM the OP about the Viera link, so I hope he sees the info. The BD75 only supports certain functions of the link, so new cables won't help. 

Hey, I remember "Free Enterprise" with William Shatner. The first half was a riot, then it kind of degenerated, IMO.


----------



## Jungle Jack

joyandjerry said:


> :devil: I was the one that took us way off topic, as I mentioned our love of British mysteries, only b/c the OP lives in England. I did PM the OP about the Viera link, so I hope he sees the info. The BD75 only supports certain functions of the link, so new cables won't help.
> 
> Hey, I remember "Free Enterprise" with William Shatner. The first half was a riot, then it kind of degenerated, IMO.


I could not agree more about the second half of Free Enterprise. The whole Julius Caesar Rap at the end went so far beyond jumping the shark that it could be used for Teaching Purposes.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

